# Help! My dog hates children and I have a baby!!



## Keedasmommy (May 1, 2012)

Hi All, I just want to say, I have a Husky, not a german shepherd, but I found this site and it seemed like it has a lot more users than any husky site I could find, so for quick advice I came here.
My issue: I have a 2 year old female husky. She is a big sweetie to us and always has been (besides the odd bit of stubbornness). She is quite protective of the backyard and barks when people walk close by. When she was about a year old she was traumatized by a young boy with an airsoft gun while we were camping and ever since she has shown slight fear towards children. I didnt realize how bad it was until a young boy came over and walked out into the backyard. She instantly started to get aggressive, barking at him, jumping up and threatening to bite, but not quite attacking. I fear if I hadnt gotten between them in time, it would have been grim. I have a 4 month old baby, and as much as I adore my dog, my baby comes first. My husband figures she reacted that badly because he was a stranger in her backyard, but even if she becomes accustomed to my baby girl, what if she has friends over? I love my dog to pieces but I have no clue what to do about this! Is there any hope for my situation? Or do I have to get rid of my beloved dog?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My advice would be to contact a trainer/behaviorist in your area. Where are you located? We have members everywhere and someone may have a suggestion.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You need to make children a good thing in her eyes. Borrow some children, keep them at a safe distance and as soon as she sees them, praise and give her treats. Keep doing this over a period of time and slowly bring the children closer and she should begin to like kids. 

You will have to always keep an eye on her and I would never push kids on her. If kids come over, I wouldn't let them play with her as that may be pushing things. I would be happy if she learned to tolerate them being around her.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm stating the obvious here but don't leave her alone even for a second with your child and in the meantime I would look for a good behaviourist in your area as PP stated. Good luck. I would hate to be in that situation.


----------

